# Possible d'allumer et éteindre apple tv avec app remote?



## stéphane33 (12 Décembre 2010)

Voila, comme j'écoute en streaming depuis iPhone ou iPad je voulais savoir pour éviter le double emploi dune télécommande remote alu livrée et l'application remote qui est fort utile, y a t il un moyen d'allumer l Apple tv par cette appicationou autre...


----------



## nuri1951 (15 Décembre 2010)

Pourquoi tu veux éteindre l'AppleTV ? ce genre d'équipements sont conçus à rester allumés tout le temps...


----------



## stéphane33 (15 Décembre 2010)

nuri1951 a dit:


> Pourquoi tu veux éteindre l'AppleTV ? ce genre d'équipements sont conçus à rester allumés tout le temps...



Eteindre ou mettre en veille comme cela reste possible avec la télécommande : ce n'est pas une question de consommation on va dire mais bon...
De plus l'Apple tv se met en vielle d'elle même au bout d'un certain temps d'où la nécessité de la rallumer mais "not possible" depuis l'application remote.


----------

